# Contact Details for Egyptian Tourist Development Authority



## alhmara investor (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi, I have been trying very hard to contact the TDA in Egypt for the last month without much success. I'm not sure if I've got the right number, but the few times I got through, either the person didn't speak English, or seemed unable to help me...

Any contact information such as a name, address, phone, email address appreciated.

Any suggestions as to any Egypt government authority / person who I could approach to help me with a property purchase dispute would be appreciated.

Thanks in anticipation.


----------

